# Giving friends rides through Uber



## Abador (Jun 15, 2019)

Hey, I have a friend that wands me to give her a ride through Uber to a local festival. Is there any way to choose a passenger or for a passenger to choose their driver? I was thinking we could chime up the app by each other but would this guarantee that we would be paired for the ride?


----------



## rman954 (May 31, 2016)

No. You could try to have her request you. It may or may not work. I've had it happen numerous times where despite the person being in my backseat. They couldn't get me as their driver, it would ping someone several minutes away despite me being literally 2' away from them.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Abador said:


> Hey, I have a friend that wands me to give her a ride through Uber to a local festival.


Friends don't let friends drive Uber.


----------



## Disgruntled Noob (Nov 15, 2017)

Abador said:


> Hey, I have a friend that wands me to give her a ride through Uber to a local festival. Is there any way to choose a passenger or for a passenger to choose their driver? I was thinking we could chime up the app by each other but would this guarantee that we would be paired for the ride?


If you set your destination filter to the exact address she requests then it should work.


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

it seems to work if the requester is at least 100 yards from the driver.


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

NotanEmployee said:


> it seems to work if the requester is at least 100 yards from the driver.


On Lyft I have literally had them request from the passenger seat and gotten me. Uber, no. Our airport doesn't have a queue. A fellow ant told a pax how to download the app, he DL'd and requested standing next to the ? car. It sent the ping to me about 100' away.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Why would you want to do it through uber? If they really are a friend either give them a ride or let them pay you what uber would and save the rest.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Why would you want to do it through uber? If they really are a friend either give them a ride or let them pay you what uber would and save the rest.


Bingo! If it's a friend go offline and take the cash.


----------



## Abador (Jun 15, 2019)

She suggested we do it through Uber so that she can give me a positive rating.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

In other words you want to fix your shitty rating by having friends give you false good ratings? What for?


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

adaleenb5 said:


> In other words you want to fix your shitty rating by having friends give you false good ratings? What for?


Can't speak for the OP, but I was thinking of doing this with my husband - not to "fix [my] shitty ratings," but to mess around with it at his end to see what the passenger's experience is/what info they can access/etc., and because he thought it would be interesting to see how it all works. (Neither of us has ever taken rideshare as a passenger.)


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

@HonoluluHoku I thought the same thing myself because at the time I was a passenger I didn't pay enough attention to all that.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Abador said:


> Hey, I have a friend that wands me to give her a ride through Uber to a local festival. Is there any way to choose a passenger or for a passenger to choose their driver? I was thinking we could chime up the app by each other but would this guarantee that we would be paired for the ride?


---------------------------
No way unless she sits in your car and calls for an ride in the Uber app and cancels until she gets you as the driver.
Why don't you just give them a ride and stay logged off ??



HonoluluHoku said:


> Can't speak for the OP, but I was thinking of doing this with my husband - not to "fix [my] shitty ratings," but to mess around with it at his end to see what the passenger's experience is/what info they can access/etc., and because he thought it would be interesting to see how it all works. (Neither of us has ever taken rideshare as a passenger.)


----------------------
I see deactivation in your future.



Abador said:


> She suggested we do it through Uber so that she can give me a positive rating.


------------------------
Do an adequate job on each trip and you will not have to take such actions.


----------



## HonoluluHoku (Jul 2, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> I see deactivation in your future.


No, you don't. For one thing, there's nothing wrong with what we were thinking of doing, which was to pay Uber for the privilege of seeing what happens on one end when you perform a certain function on the other, as you're going from one place to another via the Uber system.

For another, we haven't even done the harmless, permissible thing yet, and probably won't, because we aren't curious enough to spend money on the experience.


----------



## adaleenb5 (Aug 15, 2019)

I'm just pissed I didn't get a response or a look-up in the magic 8 ball from @KK2929


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

HonoluluHoku said:


> No, you don't. For one thing, there's nothing wrong with what we were thinking of doing, which was to pay Uber for the privilege of seeing what happens on one end when you perform a certain function on the other, as you're going from one place to another via the Uber system.
> 
> For another, we haven't even done the harmless, permissible thing yet, and probably won't, because we aren't curious enough to spend money on the experience.


Actually there could be. They specifically prohibit prearranged rides in the TOS. They do that to prevent fraud, you could have a friend with a stolen account/credit card run up large rides on your account. Also, when they are doing a 50% off promotion, you could actually arrange something where you are getting paid more than the ride costs and milk it that way. Bottom line, it should be fine once or twice but if they see a pattern, their computers will catch it.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

Abador said:


> She suggested we do it through Uber so that she can give me a positive rating.


Hmmmm positive rating or more $$$?

Let me think about that?


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

Abador said:


> Hey, I have a friend that wands me to give her a ride through Uber to a local festival. Is there any way to choose a passenger or for a passenger to choose their driver? I was thinking we could chime up the app by each other but would this guarantee that we would be paired for the ride?


Is your female friend good looking and not married? If so why are you still in the friend zone?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Abador said:


> Hey, I have a friend that wands me to give her a ride through Uber to a local festival. Is there any way to choose a passenger or for a passenger to choose their driver? I was thinking we could chime up the app by each other but would this guarantee that we would be paired for the ride?


The real question here is why are you even doing this ride for money when there are possible other certain things that could be potentially bartered in exchange for that ride. :biggrin:


----------



## SideHustle UberAnnie (Jul 5, 2018)

I would never charge a friend for a ride. I don't charge family for taking them to the airport. I don't charge friends for taking them to or picking them up from work. I don't charge my family for going to the grocery store. You're friends, do your friend a favor. 

If you are taking your friend to a festival, there is a likelihood of getting at least one return ride out of the deal, probably at a surge rate.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Abador said:


> She suggested we do it through Uber so that she can give me a positive rating.


Stop worrying about your Uber rating.
You need to be more concerned how she rates you in the bedroom. :coolio:


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Abador said:


> Hey, I have a friend that wands me to give her a ride through Uber to a local festival. Is there any way to choose a passenger or for a passenger to choose their driver? I was thinking we could chime up the app by each other but would this guarantee that we would be paired for the ride?


I will do it w/ family friends if I'm close to completing quests and need a guaranteed easy/quick ride.


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Just have your friend call you on your cell phone, you can pick them up and you can drive them for free.

And if they want to give you something for the gas, that's what friends do.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

Disgruntled Noob said:


> If you set your destination filter to the exact address she requests then it should work.


Best idea I've heard all week and can't figure out how I didn't think of that the many times pax have tried to get me for a subsequent ride or whatever. Just when I think I had it all figured out.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Abador said:


> She suggested we do it through Uber so that she can give me a positive rating.


How low is your rating?


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

I would never use uber to give a ride to a friend. If I got a request and it was a friend, I would cancel and take them for free or they could buy the beer next time we went out.


----------

